
A Startup Slump Is a Drag on the Economy. Big Business May Be to Blame - SirLJ
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/20/business/economy/startup-business.html
======
Top19
Good article, and it’s one of a number I’ve seen in the last 30 days touching
on whether or not there is a bubble, or a long-term decline on the horizon.

The problem with bubbles is people will call them as soon as things are overly
valued by 200%, or even overly valued by 10x,20x, whatever. While those people
might be right, bubbles have this incredible sustaining force to go on for
years afterwards. There were lots of high-profile investors who were forced
out of Wall Street in 1996 and 1997 for accurately calling a bubble, but
under-estimating euphoria.

There was lots of talk 2 years about issues like this, but those never
materialized. Who knows this time.

If anyone saw the controversy with Bodega a few days ago, that was a good sign
of trouble. Why in the world are 10 year+ Googlers applying machine learning
to VENDING MACHINES. There are thousands of fields they could have applied
that to, many of which would have made them famous and declared geniuses if
they could have gotten it to work. Their focus on vending machines though
suggests that maybe AI isn’t all it’s cracked up to me (not long term but for
now).

